# EXTREME knitting class today



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Was ALL about getting to know the product!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Lemme guess ... field trip to FRs house? COOOL!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I was going to say those look like Forerunner sweaters. Then the light bulb came on.
Looking super warm!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Love the leg warmers! I think FR has a business calling his name. Market to NYC and you will make a killing. Min. of $600 per sweater, $100 for he leg warmers, $100 hat, $50 for the scarf, min. price and I bet you could get more.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Someone could have told me I make a HORRIBLE model!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

We've got Ebay BABY, we'll market to the WORLD!!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:run:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

My daughter wants to hit the teen market with this one!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Jdog you do not make a horrible model. Your daughter is a natural though. Great photos


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

For you MW!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

JDog, you look fine. I love the leg warmers. That is one of my knitting goals.
I also sent you a message. 
jd


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Absolutely amazing.
Forerunner is going to get so rich and famous selling sweaters that he will give up the farm and knit full time instead.

A life of luxury awaits, pretty sure.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Naw...... I'll probably just keep it humble, and make some friends really happy while I'm able.

I'm pretty sure I'm destined to burn at the stake, a heretic. :bored:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FR I think you will be in good company


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd like to know just how much yarn goes into these works of art!! I know there are many strands, but what's the yardage of each strand needed?? Basically, what's the cost to make one?? Both time and material??


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, now there's some specific queries. 

They average five pounds, if that helps.....
Two full days to crank one out.
I'm averaging 7 strands on 19s....seems to be my default knit preference.
The seven strands are generally one bulky wool, one or two sport weight-to-worsted weight wool and the remainder in a worsted to bulky mohair.
I can go through 5-10 skeins of the bulky wool per sweater, 4-8 skeins worsted, per strand, per sweater, and multiple 40 gram skeins of mohair per sweater.
I like to have ten or more 40-50 gram skeins per color, per strand, per sweater, in the mohair, before I commit. It's not so difficult, though, cuz I have these barrels full of each general color, as well as multiple cones of mohairs and wool blends.

Roughly figuring, each strand used, per sweater, runs around 1000 yards.
Due to my ebay-gleaned education over the course of the last year, I have developed an eye for the deals, and know just what I like and need for what I do. I figure each sweater has 80-150 dollars worth of yarn in it. If I was paying retail, that would double easily.


----------



## troy n sarah tx (Dec 31, 2005)

Those are beautiful!!!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I've been feeling guilty all weekend..... letting everyone think that these fluffy creations are as wonderful and exquisite as they look from a distance. :ashamed:
I suppose I'll admit that my color combinations are a little above and beyond what might be expected of a crusty old backwoodsman.....but the knitting techniques..... :run:

Which is to say that, being a stubborn and crusty old backwoodsman who refuses to look at a pattern or to research and emulate tried and true principles of knitting, AND who knits left-handed (which, according to GAM is an alien practice reserved only for those several hundred light years from earth).....each and every sweater shown above has been a learning experience. 

Having started out twisting all of my in-the-round stitches, I was rather disappointed at first how stiff my knitting was. Of course, when I _first_ started, I was using size 13 and 11 needles, and trying to pack a few too many strands in on those.

SO, having acquired proper needles sizes and finally figuring out that I just needed to adjust how I grab the yarn with the needle.....I have been quite pleased with the lay of these recent creations, the light blue represented in the picks, and the dark blue in JDog's video being the best, so far.
I don't know if it's the alien left-handedness, or what, but I have to use two different stitch types which switching from in-the-round to flat knitting, to keep from twisting the stitches. Up until now, it has been a duck shoot as to whether or not there is one row of twisted stitches where I switch..... but, last night, while working on this latest, light honey colored mohair _Oh-My-Goodness_, I figured out how to keep all stitches uniform, throughout the entire body of the sweater.
Incidentally, the very act of stitching in the decorative K/P ribbing and cable on the dark blue in the video taught me the rest of what I needed to know to stitch my shoulders up in perfect uniformity without the having to mess up the kitchen(er).

I'm excited.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Forerunner said:


> I don't know if it's the alien left-handedness, or what, but I have to use two different stitch types which switching from in-the-round to flat knitting, to keep from twisting the stitches. Up until now, it has been a duck shoot as to whether or not there is one row of twisted stitches where I switch..... but, last night, while working on this latest, light honey colored mohair _Oh-My-Goodness_, I figured out how to keep all stitches uniform, throughout the entire body of the sweater.


I'm glad you got that figured out. It's not your left-handedness that is doing it, it is the way I taught you how to purl. Combined Purling Method


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Those are totally awesome!! I am torn between the pink, the blue, and the yellow as to which is my favorite! I love the pink hat and love how she is wearing the yellow one like it is a hoodie!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Pam.....what scares me, is that they just keep getting better each time I make one. :sob:

Cyndi..... I bet you're one of those Ninja/Master knitting teachers who start all of their students off with a serious handicap so's they learn to be REALLY tough as they train. :thumb:

Truth be, I find that I can make a tighter and much stronger ribbing by twisting the knit stitch in my K1P1 or K2P2, as compared to the really soft and delicate feel I can get by knitting a stitch open......and my sleeves, knit in the round with the stitch twisted are more durable and airtight, even though still fairly pliable and comfy (according to JDog, they're better that way. :huh: ). The grievance has been the change between the tighter knit and looser knit in my sweater bodies as I switch from knitting in the round to knitting the front and back panels around the sleeve holes..... but, alas... no more. :thumb:
The twisted stitch looks like a braid as it runs through the length of a knit, so that's kinda decorative, too. The open stitch can be _really_ open, and makes for some really soft sweaters that lay super pliable against the skin...... it's like having a multi-faceted arsenal with which to seduce the senses. :huh: 


.




:run:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Forerunner said:


> Cyndi..... I bet you're one of those Ninja/Master knitting teachers who start all of their students off with a serious handicap so's they learn to be REALLY tough as they train. :thumb:


If that's so, then it was my Grammy who was the Ninja/Master knitting teacher since she was the one that 'handicapped' me that way! :shrug:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Welcome home, WIHH. 

I pray you left Texas in good hands ?

:grouphug:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

FR, you better get JDog back over for pics ... something happened to Lori's camera cord!!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I'll get right on that...... I just finished sleeve #1 on the light honey mohair.....


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh, I wish I had not clicked on this page! LOL! I now have the worst case of sweater envy I have ever had! This are amazing! I am a sweater junkie and this is not helping.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Stay tuned, Pamda. 

It's gunna get a lot worse. :thumb:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

'Specially if it is a dark & mysterious one!!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> 'Specially if it is a dark & mysterious one!!!


Would you be wanting the rugged "Homesteader Special" knit or one of the super fluffy models ?:happy2:

(hint.... Jill says the rugged models feel great and let less air through)
('nother hint....these fluffy models I'm cranking out now are to die for.  )


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

WOW!!! Gorgeous models and gorgeous sweaters!! Way to go!!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

In re the Texas drought, is that to say that no one remembers it ever being this dry before ?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Those are scrump-dilly-umptious!!!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

These sweaters have me REALLY thinking about getting knitting again.... sigh... So many projects already in the que....


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks, Tex. They sure are nice to relax around the house in on a cold, cloudy day. 
Everyone else acts all glum and bored, whilst the wearer (who typically works on another one at the same time :bouncy: ) wonders that they may have died and gone to heaven. :sing:



:sob:

Tell me all about it, Jo.
Why do all these people expect me to so regularly engage in non-fiber type activities ?
Don't they have any clue as to what's _really_ important in life :shrug:

Ice, snow and sub-zero temps...._WHERE ART THOU?!!!!!_:bored:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

:bored:

still waiting to relax around the house on a cold, cloudy, raining (snowing) day wondering if I went to heaven ....

:bored:

Average_Jo has a couple of young'uns that keep her too busy to engage in much fiber arts ... her Biggest young'un (SpringValleyFarm) is probably the one that keeps her the most busyiest!! :shocked:

:run:

:heh: (hugs to ya, Marc!)


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

DH's been a dear and has taken the kids with him when he goes to get feed, etc. so I get a chance to knock one item off the top of the list. I've been dehydrating like crazy and trying to get all the apples put up, either dehydrated or applesauce or apple slices for pies later. I'm sooooooo tired of apples!! But Marc keeps coming home with sales at the store for me to put up. He's in a prepping mood. But I keep going into the back room and looking at the wall of yarns and just imagine them as one of these warm sweaters.... sigh... Wonder if I can do something like this after Christmas.... hummm... 'bout that time it will be really cold outside.... Might just get one made for DH...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Catherine, Need help with the apples? Give me a call. Do you have an apple peeler/corer? They are a time-saving gift!! I have one I traded with FR for that would help with getting the skins/core off in good time.

Give me a call!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

*wondering if Cyndi might be headed this way anytime soon* :whistlin:

I may be in the market for an impromptu model.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd love to see Cyndi as a model in some of your creations!

As for apples, I have a corer/peeler that I use for the dehydrated apples. For the sauce, I just cut the bruises out, slice down the side of the core 4 times leaving a square core, then cook them up and put them through the sauce maker. I end up with pink applesauce due to the red skins, but I also have the nutrients of the skins as well. I've heard you can leave the cores in them as the sauce maker spits them out the end along with the skins. I'm trying something new this year and running the chunks through my blender. This saves me the step of the sauce maker but it also leaves the skins in there. Cooking time is deminished, too.

Sorry for the thread drift.... back to our regularly scheduled sweater lust....


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Thread drift? In the fiber forum? 

Hey Average Jo, did you ever see the sweater I made from your brown merino?
That is some FINE wool you got there. Whew!
I am wearing it right now. :teehee:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Odinsneedles/amelia


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Forerunner said:


> *wondering if Cyndi might be headed this way anytime soon* :whistlin:
> 
> I may be in the market for an impromptu model.



WHA!!!!

:banana:

Let me know the next time Ernie makes a run down that way so I can catch a ride down and back. It's almost a straight shot down from his place to yours!!

Try to make it so I can get my drum carder back up here though (I'm not asking too much, am I? eep

:rock:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I'll think about it.
















ound::hysterical:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I think I lost my drum carder


:awh:


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Thread drift? In the fiber forum?
> 
> Hey Average Jo, did you ever see the sweater I made from your brown merino?
> That is some FINE wool you got there. Whew!
> ...



OK, I don't remember my Ravelry login, so if you could post the picture here, that would be great!! I'd love, love, love to see it. Might get me inspired even more to make one out of my own fiber pile.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Well, I know your username is thisnthat2, if that helps Catherine.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> oh no! I bet when you find Foreunner, you'll find your drum carder!  Look in the compost heap.:grin:



Yeah, hidden down at the bottom next to a cow carcass..... 

Or maybe in the sheepfold.....


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Now yer all just being silly.

The DC is safe and sound, up in the fiber shack loft with the stash, just waiting for that special day........ :kiss:


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey FR! I went to JoAnn's and got me a cheap 17 circular needle. I'm about 8 inches into a sweater if it turns out. And it's ALL YOUR FAULT!!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

No PICS?!!!

How many strands ?
What kind of fibers?
What color(s) are you using?

*runs around in short, tight circles, waving arms.....nearly hysterical*


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Forerunner said:


> No PICS?!!!
> 
> How many strands ?
> What kind of fibers?
> ...


Not yet, DD has the camera, and, well, I gotta read the pic tutorial.... :ashamed:
4 strands
cheap acrylic, 'cause it's what's here.
several shades of blue, a white, and a grey

bigger circles, man! or you will get dizzy and fall over! :grin:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

too much metal in it for the compost piles! FR needs to put down his needles & sneak off to the fiber shack so he has a boatload of batts for JDog to spin.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

A *boat* load !!! :hysterical:

I can crank up three batts and keep her swamped for _*weeks*_! ound:

Oh, and....BTW..... I was not yelling, "WOOHOO". :indif:


I was merely suffering from extenuating sensory deprivation combined with a momentarily starved imagination....just like the rest of yuh do when _*I*_ don't post pics. :grumble:

For crying out loud. :smack:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

O GREAT, more vertical tight circles! NOW, Iâm gonna need to throw him back in the compost tumbler for HORIZONTAL tight circles, in order to keep him in proper equilibrium! :bored:


SWAMPED for WEEKS, huh! Well, we'll see about THAT! :grump:
BRING on your BATTS next time you make a trip through Cuba and we'll just see WHO will swamp WHO! :viking:
YR ON!!!! FR
:duel:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:sob:






I feel so bad for my little challenged friend, J.

It appears as though she is suffering from the early stages of delusional dementia.
I mean, seriously, suffering the quaintly mathematical mind that I do and all, I couldn't help noticing the last time that we were at Cyndi's....roughly figuring, every crank I turned on the drum carder meant another hour and a half at the wheel for Jill.
I hope there is opportunity for her to spin, in eternity. One of these days I might haul off and put in a couple hours on the DC. :shrug:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thatâs just âcause I like SOCK yarn! :angel:

Now that Iâll be spinning FR yarn, all I gotta do is pick up each batt of wool you crank out, put about 5 twists in it, and Iâll be DONE! HA 

Come on FR, BRING IT ON! :icecream:


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

3ravens said:


> Hey FR! I went to JoAnn's and got me a cheap 17 circular needle. I'm about 8 inches into a sweater if it turns out. And it's ALL YOUR FAULT!!!


Did NOT like how it looked. :grumble: Frogged the entire thing and started over with a different yarn mix. Much better now, but only 3 inches long. Might be a while before it gets much longer. I have a spinning wheel to play with! Due to FR, WIHH, Marchwind, et al; I have no more free time! :bouncy:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It sounds like you are using your time wisely, to me. :teehee:

What kind of wheel? Whatcha spinning?


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

An Ashford Traddy. I have to repair/replace one part, ant THEN I have to learn to spin, so I'm not spinning anything, yet...... Any recommendations for a good source of roving, and something that's easy to learn on?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

3ravens said:


> Did NOT like how it looked. :grumble: Frogged the entire thing and started over with a different yarn mix. Much better now, but only 3 inches long. Might be a while before it gets much longer. I have a spinning wheel to play with! Due to FR, WIHH, Marchwind, et al; I have no more free time! :bouncy:


*gushing*

How perfectly fabulous that you've been smitten, so.

Now all you need is a compost pile. :grouphug:


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Ha! I have two, actually! A lot smaller than yours, a'course.....


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

3 ravens,

For the price I would recommend the Sheep Shed for beginning spinning fiber.

http://www.thesheepshedstudio.com/Roving.html
Get a couple pounds of mill ends to start out. 
By the time you get through that, you will be a decent spinner.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Carol Lee @ the Sheep Shed is a doll! She always includes 'extra' in her shipments. She knows how to pack a box of fiber tight, so be prepared for a jack-in-the-box explosion when you open the box!

When working with fiber from Carol, it is very, very compacted so you will want to fluff it up before you spin it.


----------

